# Did I Miss The Discussion?



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

About DD lowering its base pay. 

I didn't do deliveries last week and the week before that DD base pay was $3.

After today's deliveries I find it's $2.50.

WTF


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Eventually it will be $1

Grubhub was $5. As of a few weeks ago it's $4


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I think I figured out part of the problem.

Most of my orders were stacked orders. 2 at a time but not from the same restaurant.

Looking over my 20 deliveries my base pay rates are $2, $2.25, $2.50 and $3.00.

Basically, I got shafted on the stacked orders.


Next question. How do I resolve this atrocity? Do I not accept double orders when they come in?


----------



## woodurather (Feb 11, 2021)

i took the trash to the dumpster in 1985 in *grade school* about 300 feet, and my poor single mama gave me $2 in *1985*
no costs what soever except a little wear n tear on my adidas

do "adults" really accept less than $10 pings? yall exist
thanks i guess the 2000+ eats orders ive been sent have all been ignored, i just screen shot em n laugh like whose this stupid, i think 1 wouldve netted minimum wage ignored that one too


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

woodurather said:


> i took the trash to the dumpster in 1985 in *grade school* about 300 feet, and my poor single mama gave me $2 in *1985*
> no costs what soever except a little wear n tear on my adidas
> 
> do "adults" really accept less than $10 pings? yall exist
> thanks i guess the 2000+ eats orders ive been sent have all been ignored, i just screen shot em n laugh like whose this stupid, i think 1 wouldve netted minimum wage ignored that one too


The overall pay on the orders was good. Grossed $25/hour today. I'm not accepting orders just at base rate.

I'm just wondering how do I now know what base per order is. It doesn't seem to be a standard rate any longer.


----------



## woodurather (Feb 11, 2021)

MHR said:


> The overall pay on the orders was good. Grossed $25/hour today. I'm not accepting orders just at base rate.
> 
> I'm just wondering how do I now know what base per order is. It doesn't seem to be a standard rate any longer.


in 2000+ orders not one showed over 25$ so not in this market haha
best i see pay 4-$8 and take 30-40 minutes lol

every now and then i see a $14+ but those say 40+ minutes

wouldnt know where to look or care about base all i need to see is the "$2.50 includes tip" to know nothing this app sends me is legal just document it and use the laughs as healthy release

like ive tipped the pizza guy 2-$5 since like 1999 how is the user really only tippin .25 wtf
where do they grow these humans and why would anyone on the planet accept such a ping
boggles my mind

every request i see needs least $10 added to it even to THINK about accepting it, its no where near close if it says tip included its off by least $15 lmao

personally i would never even associate or speak with someone that would get mcdonalds, taco bell, star buck, delivered lol not a human i wanna know at all lol, like you have no friends or family coworkers that could use 10 bucks, youd really pay 5 mcchickens to get 1 deliverd
no thanks short bus material


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

MHR said:


> I'm just wondering how do I now know what base per order is. It doesn't seem to be a standard rate any longer.


Basically they are using tips to subsidize their low base rates. Just keep a hard minimum of $8 or $10 per order.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

MHR said:


> After today's deliveries I find it's $2.50.


They altered the deal.

Pray they don't alter it further.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

ParkingPermit said:


> Eventually it will be $1
> 
> Grubhub was $5. As of a few weeks ago it's $4


Its 3$ in my market GH


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

ParkingPermit said:


> Eventually it will be $1
> 
> Grubhub was $5. As of a few weeks ago it's $4


After $1, TIPS ONLY, sign on, see what you can earn, daily sweepstakes, complete 5 deliveries earn ALL tips plus a 30% off coupon to JCP (exclusions apply).


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MHR said:


> I think I figured out part of the problem.
> 
> Most of my orders were stacked orders. 2 at a time but not from the same restaurant.
> 
> ...


Don't work for a $3 minimum.

problem solved


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

MHR said:


> Next question. How do I resolve this atrocity? Do I not accept double orders when they come in?


Just cancel the worst one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> About DD lowering its base pay.
> 
> I didn't do deliveries last week and the week before that DD base pay was $3.
> 
> ...


YOU O.K. OVER THERE ?


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

In my market, Doortrash is completely oversaturated with drivers (Its a $3 minimum for D.D. in my region). I swear, every time I go to restaurant, there’s five or six drivers standing in line with red bags waiting for an order, I don’t know what it is, but it’s always Uber that has their order ready at the time of the pick up.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> YOU O.K. OVER THERE ?
> View attachment 563155
> View attachment 563157
> View attachment 563159
> View attachment 563161


Oh well, I always keep at LEAST 3 car lengths, especially on Interstates.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I


Alltel77 said:


> Oh well, I always keep at LEAST 3 car lengths, especially on Interstates.


IN Dallas- Ft.Worth
If you leave 3 car lenghts
4 cars will try to insert themselves !


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> YOU O.K. OVER THERE ?
> View attachment 563155
> View attachment 563157
> View attachment 563159
> View attachment 563161


Yes. :smiles:

That's way up North from me. We haven't gotten to the ice portion of our polar vortex fiesta as of yet. That comes Sunday.



Mota-Driven said:


> In my market, Doortrash is completely oversaturated with drivers (Its a $3 minimum for D.D. in my region). I swear, every time I go to restaurant, there's five or six drivers standing in line with red bags waiting for an order, I don't know what it is, but it's always Uber that has their order ready at the time of the pick up.


I guess we were short on drivers yesterday. All but 2 of my orders were stacked which is very unusual. Every restaurant I went to had a pile of to-go and delivery orders waiting. I recognized several orders still waiting (at the places where they're put out on a shelf) that I had rejected as they were too far too to dropoff or too little pay offered.

It was due to the weather. &#129398;


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> Oh well, I always keep at LEAST 3 car lengths, especially on Interstates.


Read that article. They now think the ice treatment did not get laid down in that section. This happened in the toll lanes not the main lanes of the road. This was negligence not an accident.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I


MHR said:


> About DD lowering its base pay.
> 
> I didn't do deliveries last week and the week before that DD base pay was $3.
> 
> ...


Have a report of $2.00 on the earning. Does it mean the base-pay has been $2.00 in my market?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> I
> 
> Have a report of $2.00 on the earning. Does it mean the base-pay has been $2.00 in my market?


I'm honestly not sure.

When I'm done with my deliveries for today I'm going to look at the base pay amounts from today compared to yesterday and see if I can figure it out.

I've only had one double order today so it should be easier for me to get a clearer picture.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

MHR said:


> About DD lowering its base pay.
> 
> I didn't do deliveries last week and the week before that DD base pay was $3.
> 
> ...


Whether its DD, GB, UE, Uber, Lyft, etc, no one is pointing a gun at your head forcing you to accept their offers. Yes, it sucks how drivers/delivery people are exploited by these unregulated companies, however it is all perfectly legal.
So until then, when their ultimate power to exploit is stopped, count on more pay cuts and exploitive measures in the future. So now ask yourself, is it worth it for you to work for base pay, whatever it may be?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> So now ask yourself, is it worth it for you to work for base pay, whatever it may be?


I'm not working for base.

I'd just like to clearly know what it is, 'tis all.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

MHR said:


> I'm not working for base.
> 
> I'd just like to clearly know what it is, 'tis all.


Exploitation will rule the gig industry until our lawmakers decide to intervene, hopefully for the benefit of IC's. The ease of being approved, along with the non-commital, casual choice of schedule (this is the only positive element for me), will always ensure a glut of drivers, many of which will accept base pay. It's that simple!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Read that article. They now think the ice treatment did not get laid down in that section. This happened in the toll lanes not the main lanes of the road. This was negligence not an accident.


The 1-800-SUE- NOWW ! LAWYERS WILL BE VERY BUSY !


----------

